# 1st Battalion, The Royal Australian Regiment, Recon Platoon



## pardus (Jan 16, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ih0aK_SjFqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2007)

There's only one Regiment, with 7 Battalions (and one more scheduled to return in the next 5 years or so) in it.

Now lets wait for the one 1 RAR digger with access to the internet, who follows this clip around whinging about it being on the net. :doh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 16, 2007)

digrar said:


> There's only one Regiment, with 7 Battalions (and one more scheduled to return in the next 5 years or so) in it.
> 
> Now lets wait for the one 1 RAR digger with access to the internet, who follows this clip around whinging about it being on the net. :doh:



Its a Nice Vid..I think most of it ,if not all was filmed in East Timor?


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep, the range shoot is, we used that range when we were there and the rest of it certainly looks like it.


----------



## Looon (Jan 16, 2007)

That's a fucken mouthfull.:doh:


----------



## msteen1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice Vid.


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ahhh the Aussie Peel back, By none other then the... Aussies.


----------



## pardus (Apr 3, 2009)

Pete031 said:


> Ahhh the Aussie Peel back, By none other then the... Aussies.



Pffft, they stole it from us.  :cool:


----------

